# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  You Know What

## scavci

How do you say "you know what" in russian?

----------


## Throbert McGee

"С-Е-К-С"  
Example: "В Советском Союзе не было того, знаешь что." -- _In the Soviet Union, there was no you-know-what._   ::  
P.S. Scavci, this is a joke. It's difficult to give a more serious answer without an example of how you mean to use the phrase in an English sentence.

----------


## maxmixiv

Maybe, "И что вы думаете?" Игорь Иртеньев | * * *

----------


## scavci

First of all thank you for your answers. Here is an example about what i mean: "you know what, i am not going to do that" or "you know what, forget about it"

----------


## Alex80

> First of all thank you for your answers. Here is an example about what i mean: "you know what, i am not going to do that" or "you know what, forget about it"

 These are translated as "Знаешь что?". Probably with exclamation mark to express anger or resentment.
"Знаешь что?! Я не собираюсь этого делать!" (anger)
"Знаешь что? Забудь об этом." (calm) 
Mentioned before "и что ты думаешь?"/"и что бы ты подумал?" have close meaning, but are used mostly in context of storytelling.

----------


## Soft sign

> Example: "В Советском Союзе не было того, знаешь что."

 Your sentence is not correct. It should be «В Советском Союзе не было сам(а) знаешь чего / сами знаете чего».

----------


## RedFox

I heard that both "you know what" and "знаешь что" are calques from German when used in that meaning.

----------

